# Time for maintence



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive mentioned i own alot of lawn tractors - since its nearly mowing season ( well- is here now) its time to drag the tractors around and start going over them, replacing what needs to be replaced.

The '99 murray was first - changed the oil, checked the air filter, greased all the fittings, cleaned the deck and sharpened the blades - also changed the starter motor because the gear was half gone ( still started tho), just replaced it with one of my spares - ill need to make a list for the tractor parts store soon of 'normal' replacement items.

One down. many to go.....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Just about month before the first cut up here in the pucker brush...still have snow plenty of mud.
Yep change fuilds,filters,plugs,grease,new set blades,remove panels/fenders take air hose blow tranny,frame,motor,behind dish board clean...hard to believe another season upon us,and 1/4 of this year has past us.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yepper - its already in the upper 80's here already and its not even spring yet.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I do my maintence the the dead of winter, keeps me from house work for my wife. I don't tell her what I'm doing, so when spring comes around, and I'm hangin at the shop' she thinks I'm getting ready for spring.:lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I tried to get out during the 'winter' - before a few weeks ago i hadnt been able to even get to the shed since last november - just too busy . Heck spent a whole day just cleaning/straightening the shed to even get to my tools.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I tried to get out during the 'winter' - before a few weeks ago i hadnt been able to even get to the shed since last november - just too busy . Heck spent a whole day just cleaning/straightening the shed to even get to my tools.



How long is your (growing season) there? I mowed the first time 03-19-11, and usually the last mowing is in October..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends how much rain we get- usually i can mow right into December- then it goes dormant when the 'cold' hits - first time i mowed was in March, i believe, only because the weeds were scraggy. Unless i do some yard work or haul stuff around, my tractors sit a few months- i try to spend a day and start em up and run em around- just doesnt always happen tho.

I dont bother to water my yard because of the water restrictions ( like 4 hours once a week) - isnt worth my time- i just wait for the rain in june.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Depends how much rain we get- usually i can mow right into December- then it goes dormant when the 'cold' hits - first time i mowed was in March, i believe, only because the weeds were scraggy. Unless i do some yard work or haul stuff around, my tractors sit a few months- i try to spend a day and start em up and run em around- just doesnt always happen tho.
> 
> I dont bother to water my yard because of the water restrictions ( like 4 hours once a week) - isnt worth my time- i just wait for the rain in june.




Those rains in June or Hurricane season? I have 2 step brothers that live just outside Miami..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yepper- further inland its not so bad, we usually just see alot of rain - tward the coasts is where they have all the damage .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Yepper- further inland its not so bad, we usually just see alot of rain - tward the coasts is where they have all the damage .



Good to hear you never know about the weather.. it does what it wants, and the weather people try to guess whats next..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its odd- the forecast can say 20% chance of rain and it rains buckets - or it wont rain at all. At least back north if it was 50% or higher it would rain or snow.


----------

